# Ben, 3 years old showing his skills with a new slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

With my 3 year old Son I've done a LOT of experimenting on design size, simplicity of use and versatility... as the little ones tend to gravitate towards a hammergrip style of hold no matter how the slingshot is designed... the slingshot, if it is to be used solely by them can be as simple as a short U on a stick... but what if an adult wants to "borrow" the slingshot sometimes and shoot bbs?
Well, that's the question and the solution isn't that difficult... but what is difficult is finding the exact right thicknesses and proportions so that as the child grows the slingshot can be used for his entire life.
I've found two designs that seem to fit those very specific requirements... one is the Ring Finger BB shooter, and the other is the "Little Boy".

The "Little Boy" is Ben's favorite slingshot (and I really like it too)... the Ring Finger bb shooter is also favored by Ben but I think only because it looks so cool, because his little hands can't grip it as well or as comfortably (for him) as the Little Boy.

Check it out, Ben shooting the Ring Finger bb Shooter:






Here's a picture of some of Ben's slingshots:


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one Bill, Ben also has a better collection than I,shoots better too


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hes a great shot!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

cool







hes good for his age , do a vid of you standing behind him when he shoots


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

What a shooter!

Does he help you in the shop yet?

"Bens Brand" label slingshot line for kids by kids?


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Great shooting little guy







. A couldn't hit that if I tried


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that is amazing for 3 years old!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats awesome.. andI tell you what I have average size hands and feel that using the ring finger is more comfortable than the pinky, well as long as the slingshot you are holding is the right size for it







...

thanks for sharing this video

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very good shooting for that age


----------

